# saddam hussein



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

http://pandachute.com/videos/leaked_saddam_being_hung_video


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

huh.. thats fucked up...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i like your avatar jim...


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

by by by


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damnn...u almost feel sorry for the guy while hes about to die...damn thtz some fuked up shyt buh he killed hundreds if not thousands of people, tho i dont believe two wrongs make a right i think he got what he deserved but i think that thats the most vunerable saddam weve ever seen...look into his eyes as there putting the rop on his neck and you wont see a tyrant, you wont see a mass murderer, you see a scared old man that really doesnt want to die. Damnn....thtz fucked up sh*t but he does deserve it foreaal.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> damnn...u almost feel sorry for the guy while hes about to die...damn thtz some fuked up shyt buh he killed hundreds if not thousands of people, tho i dont believe two wrongs make a right i think he got what he deserved but i think that thats the most vunerable saddam weve ever seen...*look into his eyes as there putting the rop on his neck and you wont see a tyrant, you wont see a mass murderer, you see a scared old man that really doesnt want to die. *Damnn....thtz fucked up sh*t but he does deserve it foreaal.


The peoples who he killed didn't want to die eigther...







and yes he deserve it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Not too shabby for the first video leaked.
Wished it was brighter and showed his face while he was hanging.....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

is that really the video of suddam being hung.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

mike123 said:


> is that really the video of suddam being hung.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's creepy. It looked like it was even storming outside at the time with the lightning....or was that camera flashes or something?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

trigga are you kidding me?

he didnt just deserve it
he earned that FOR REAL

it should be a message to every one, you commit a crime there is a punishment and not just kicking back in prison


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

man, steven speilberg needs to teach them how to direct a camera...gave me motion sickness


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> man, steven speilberg needs to teach them how to direct a camera...gave me motion sickness


seriously that wasnt one of the jihad camera men make that mel gibson proud


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

wow that one must have leaked very recently cuz i lookked like 2 hours ago and i couldnt find it that one is all over the net now


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

looks like they took him to someones house in the second floor and opened the trap door. Kinda ghetto setup (although Ive never actually seen a video of a hanging b4). I guess i pictured it 2 b more like the old western setup with Saddam walkin up to a hangman with the black hood over his head haha. Brutal sh*t but it had to b done for the families of the thousands that he had slaughtered.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

repost-- originally posted in --

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...42363&st=40


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bad camera angle :nod:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Saddam was a horrible human, but he was still a human. I really dont think this is the place to post this kind of stuff.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Saddam was a horrible human, but he was still a human. I really dont think this is the place to post this kind of stuff.


I definitely feel you. Im completely against the death penalty. Still tho, He has done so much damage to mankind ( with the thousands of people that he had killed) and the environment (dont forget the 700+ oil fields he set fire to), that occasionaly exceptions should b made imo. It still was kinda painful to watch as he is a human being


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

horrible or not i cant help thinking that it should have been done with lethal injection or something. and even tho i watched the videos i almost think its disrespectful to record it, pictures of his body would have done to prove that he was dead.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

so let me get this right..

its the place to post vids of p's slowly and brutally chomping apart virtually every thing edible both living and dead but god forbid we see a historic event that really isnt even that graphic, atleast saddam earned his death what did goldfish or mice do to be sentenced to a terrible death in a p tank?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> so let me get this right..
> 
> its the place to post vids of p's slowly and brutally chomping apart virtually every thing edible both living and dead but god forbid we see a historic event that really isnt even that graphic, atleast saddam earned his death what did goldfish or mice do to be sentenced to a terrible death in a p tank?


Great point. To bad that argument does not work with me as I dont believe in live feeding


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

hitler said:


> imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. *if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead*.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


Sounds like the same can be said for you?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. *if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead*.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


Sounds like the same can be said for you?








[/quote]

Hah your so f*cking funny..


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I think we can all agree that killing is not the answer, but keepin him in prison eatin doritos and being protected from the thousands of people that were eager to kill him probably isnt either. My point is that by keepin him in prison in reality what was being done is he was being protected from the tons of people that wanted to see him killed ( and these people had legitimate reason to want this). The death penalty sucks, but this was a situation where it was called for. 
also I didnt kno that Hitler hated Saddam lol I guess there is only room for one evil tyrant in the history books.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

They should have set him free....

Then let ManTracker have a go at him...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

He got what he deserved!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ripped2shreds said:


> I think we can all agree that killing is not the answer, but keepin him in prison eatin doritos and being protected from the thousands of people that were eager to kill him probably isnt either. My point is that by keepin him in prison in reality what was being done is he was being protected from the tons of people that wanted to see him killed ( and these people had legitimate reason to want this). The death penalty sucks, but this was a situation where it was called for.
> also I didnt kno that Hitler hated Saddam lol I guess there is only room for one evil tyrant in the history books.


Thats for real :nod:


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the actual hanging
warning, some may find it graphic

its the actual vid of him being hanged, although the camera work sucks


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> damnn...u almost feel sorry for the guy while hes about to die...damn thtz some fuked up shyt buh he killed hundreds if not thousands of people, tho i dont believe two wrongs make a right i think he got what he deserved but i think that thats the most vunerable saddam weve ever seen...*look into his eyes as there putting the rop on his neck and you wont see a tyrant, you wont see a mass murderer, you see a scared old man that really doesnt want to die. *Damnn....thtz fucked up sh*t but he does deserve it foreaal.


The peoples who he killed didn't want to die eigther...







and yes he deserve it.
[/quote]
then what do you deserve?
anyone who believes that someone deserves to die has something wrong with them, we will go no wher as a society if we continue to live by eye for an eye, i dont agree with him or the way he ran his regime, but to kill him, even hang him in inhumane, he should have suffered in prison for-life!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

we need to put an express lane on the death penalty, some people dont deserve the money it costs to feed them in prison


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> we need to put an express lane on the death penalty, some people dont deserve the money it costs to feed them in prison


 I agree completely.... Id gladly pay the price of a bullet over the price of feeding them in prison.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Hehehe does anyone else want to post the same vid from a diffrent source?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

haha my bad, i thought the other link was of the same vid i have been seeing all day of it just showing them talknig to him and putting the noose on his neck


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im not convinced. he had alot of body doubles and it could have easily been any of them........ right from the time they pulled "him" out of that fox hole in the ground. he rarely ever was seen on tv it was always one of his few doubles, it could easily have been one of them....... i want to see all of the doubles get killed also, to me this isnt 100% justice....... shooting him in the forehead with a .50 cal would guarentee death, they could have revived him after the hanging or like i said it might never have been him to begin with they probably swapped him for a double before they really hung him.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

they said that they let his body hang there for over 10 minutes to insure death


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> they said that they let his body hang there for over 10 minutes to insure death


they said.............. well to ensure death they should have sent his ass to the firing squad or even lethal injection after the SOB hung out to dry for a while. personally i have doubts it was even him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They should have flew him to the Amazon cut a bit of him and threw him tot he pirahnas..THAT would be a thing to watch.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Saddam was a horrible human, but he was still a human. I really dont think this is the place to post this kind of stuff.


I agree. If you're against killing, you dont kill to punish. The Old Testament is old... I'd like to think we've come a long way but I fear we haven't.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> trigga are you kidding me?
> 
> he didnt just deserve it
> he earned that FOR REAL
> ...


yea but hes a human man...im not saying he didnt get what he should have got but im saying it really shows how fragile everyone really is...even a person capable of killing hundreds and having solid gold bathrooms...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hitler said:


> imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


lol and this is hitler talking hahhahah


----------



## symonpll (Aug 8, 2005)

the ultimate snuff movie!!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


lol and this is hitler talking hahhahah
[/quote]

haha.....lol


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> imo they should have made him suffer for awhile before killing him... hanging is too quick for that kind of person. Why feel sorry for him.. if he had his way everyone that opposed him would be dead.. he would not hesitiate to kill anyone... f*ck that bastard he got off easy if you ask me.


lol and this is hitler talking hahhahah
[/quote]

LOL :laugh:

apropos hitler, why you chose specifically in this nickname? :S










by the way *mary christmas and happy new year* (just 6 hours lol)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He got what he deserved

So....

When are they hanging george w for all the thousands of innocent iraqis (and americans,brits etc) he killed in return?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> He got what he deserved
> 
> So....
> 
> When are they hanging george w for all the thousands of innocent iraqis (and americans,brits etc) he killed in return?


Around the same time we hang Tony Blair and the Queen?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> He got what he deserved
> 
> So....
> 
> When are they hanging george w for all the thousands of innocent iraqis (and americans,brits etc) he killed in return?


Around the same time we hang Tony Blair and the Queen?
[/quote]
What a strange thing to say..

So the war was the queens fault?
Hell even blair just followed the pack like the sheep he is....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> He got what he deserved
> 
> So....
> 
> When are they hanging george w for all the thousands of innocent iraqis (and americans,brits etc) he killed in return?


Around the same time we hang Tony Blair and the Queen?
[/quote]
What a strange thing to say..

So the war was the queens fault?
Hell even blair just followed the pack like the sheep he is....
[/quote]

i can see this leading to an argument. the west is as bad as the east. and that does include 
Europe. what about the slave trade? does that mean the leaders of the countries responsable
back then deserved to be hanged? i duno theres just something about seeing someone hung
as a punishment really brings home how sh*t the world is.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> He got what he deserved
> 
> So....
> 
> When are they hanging george w for all the thousands of innocent iraqis (and americans,brits etc) he killed in return?


Around the same time we hang Tony Blair and the Queen?
[/quote]
What a strange thing to say..

So the war was the queens fault?
Hell even blair just followed the pack like the sheep he is....
[/quote]

What a strange comment.

Hell, Saddams half brother and cheif justice just followed saddam like a sheep.

But hey, even sheep get led to slaughter. Just ask the half brother and cheif justice. Oh, you cant, they hung yesterday w/ saddam


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so does anyone have any thoguhts on what my theory was?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

it kinda looks fake in a way.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hanging is designed to break a vertibrae in the neckand damaging the spinan cord.not to choke and kill


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not convinced. he had alot of body doubles and it could have easily been any of them........ right from the time they pulled "him" out of that fox hole in the ground. he rarely ever was seen on tv it was always one of his few doubles, it could easily have been one of them....... i want to see all of the doubles get killed also, to me this isnt 100% justice....... shooting him in the forehead with a .50 cal would guarentee death, they could have revived him after the hanging or like i said it might never have been him to begin with they probably swapped him for a double before they really hung him.


Even if it's not him, Saddam is finished anyway.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

saddam is on that island with the rest of them. You know....tupac, biggie, elvis, just to name a few.

Tops


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> hanging is designed to break a vertibrae in the neckand damaging the spinan cord.not to choke and kill


it depends on the length of the rope. too long and decapitation and too short people simply choke.
its not etirely reliable . but then neither is a lethal injection .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Any better quality vids?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

There needs to be a morgue pict to help verify the death of saddam... Especially if that is the only video that will be released


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Any better quality vids?


those people can't record if it was to safe the lives...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> Any better quality vids?


those people can't record if it was to safe the lives...
[/quote]

That was a shady ass video. I hope there is another one that is better. Cant really even see for sure that saddam actually died.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

odyssey said:


> hanging is designed to break a vertibrae in the neckand damaging the spinan cord.not to choke and kill


it depends on the length of the rope. too long and decapitation and too short people simply choke.
its not etirely reliable . but then neither is a lethal injection .
[/quote]

What you mean not reliable?
They can always hoist him back up, make minor rope adjustments, and drop him again, right?
If need be, the third, fourth, or fifth drop should do the job.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Round Head said:


> hanging is designed to break a vertibrae in the neckand damaging the spinan cord.not to choke and kill


it depends on the length of the rope. too long and decapitation and too short people simply choke.
its not etirely reliable . but then neither is a lethal injection .
[/quote]

What you mean not reliable?
They can always hoist him back up, make minor rope adjustments, and drop him again, right?
If need be, the third, fourth, or fifth drop should do the job.:nod:
[/quote]







funny man maybe


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> saddam is on that island with the rest of them. You know....tupac, biggie, elvis, just to name a few.
> 
> Tops


 dont forget princess di


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

They should hang the rest of the government at that time. It was not just him who had made the decision to kill many people.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

bigredfish said:


> hanging is designed to break a vertibrae in the neckand damaging the spinan cord.not to choke and kill


it depends on the length of the rope. too long and decapitation and too short people simply choke.
its not etirely reliable . but then neither is a lethal injection .
[/quote]

What you mean not reliable?
They can always hoist him back up, make minor rope adjustments, and drop him again, right?
If need be, the third, fourth, or fifth drop should do the job.:nod:
[/quote]







funny man maybe
[/quote]
its not reliable in that execution is supposed to kill as quikly as possible. not a slow death e.g chokingg.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

lol like 5 ppl posted teh same vid from different sites.....i guess it was cool to see. he def deserved it tho he was a fuked up guy


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't your eyeballs pop out of your head when you're hung?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> Don't your eyeballs pop out of your head when you're hung?


I wouldn't know....


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

It was the right thing to do....I'm glad that he was afraid , serves him just right after torturing and killing innocent people for 25+ yrs !

I don't think non-Iraqi people can really understand what it is like to have a tyrant who controls them 24/7 for yrs & yrs....I would've been ecstatic had I been an Iraqi and justice was served !

The man had absolutely no respect for human life and just like with Hitler (and other bad men) there was a price to pay for it & he was punished.


----------

